# Où acheter une alimentation pour un imac G4



## rammstein (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde! J'ai un petit souci avec l'alimentation de mon imac G4 et j'aimerais la changer mais quand je fais une recherche sur google je trouve aucune alimentation...
Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller un site? ou une boutique près de paris?


----------



## rammstein (25 Août 2007)

Personne n'aurait une idée? Il faut que je l'emmène en réparation?


----------



## kitetrip (26 Août 2007)

C'est la prise qui est défectueuse ?

Car dans ce cas, il me semble qu'elle soit soudée à la carte mère...


----------



## Claude number X (27 Août 2007)

rammstein a dit:


> Personne n'aurait une idée? Il faut que je l'emmène en réparation?



Une recherche et une petite déduction et voilà


----------

